
New features come to Amazon SimpleDB - sant0sk1
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2008/07/new-features-co.html
======
richcollins
If SimpleDB supported cursors, you could create sorted indexes. This should
allow for better performance than running a sort as part of a query.

